# Drowning



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Early in the summer my parents bought me some factory made snares, but at the time i didn't know they were illegal. So since **** season is rolling around I didn't want the snares to go wasted, so I cut the deer stop off of one snare and turned the lock backwards to make a drowning wire for a leg hold trap. The only thing with this is, i'm not sure if it is totally legal. I haven't been able to find anything on the state website or anything on the internet. Any you guys know what category "drowning" falls into or if this idea is legal?


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

drowning is completely legal in wild, wonderful, west virginia buddy


----------

